# Half-price Facial treatments, Retreat Beauty Salon, Drogheda



## gipimann (11 Feb 2009)

The Retreat hair & beauty Salon in Drogheda is offering Dermalogica facials for half-price (€30 instead of €60) at the moment.  Offer available Tuesday to Saturday (they're closed on Mondays!).   

The salon is located in the Bloomsbury Centre, Donore Road, not far from the Bus Eireann station.  Parking available at the centre, or in the pay car park across the road.

(no connection to the salon, just a satisfied and glowing customer!)


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Aww why don't they do that kinda thing 'down the country'...

Nice work for anyone around Drog, Gipi


----------



## Happy Girl (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Aww why don't they do that kinda thing 'down the country'...
> 
> Nice work for anyone around Drog, Gipi


 
Cos I guess us natural beauties just don't need it quite so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

I dunno would I say that, have ya looked outside recently?!


----------



## gipimann (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Aww why don't they do that kinda thing 'down the country'...
> 
> Nice work for anyone around Drog, Gipi


 
Now where do you think Drogheda is, exactly - we are "down the country" hey!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Your up the country! (From me anyway!!)


----------

